# So where's the 2013 catalog?



## Siv (Aug 2, 2009)

Bikes are being bought and shipped already. Anyone have a link to the specs of the Synapse or EVO's?


----------



## Siv (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone? Cannondale USA 2013?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

might not be the catalogue but may help:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/2013-cannondale-283672.html


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I used google and got this

Bicycles Catalog • Cannondale Bicycles 2013 Dealerbook Road Whether...


----------

